# Saving movies on laptop from DVR



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

Is there a way to get my movies of my 522 to my laptop use the usb port on the back of the 522? I heard there is a software I need to use for it to work. Please help


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The "legal" way to do what you want is to get a device that can capture the a/v output and digitize it.

The "other" option discussion is not permitted here, nor on any "legit" DBS duscussion board.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

there is no easy way to transfer shows right to your laptop. Tivo has something, but dish doesnt have a way to rip to a hard drive.

The slingbox will let you watch your shows through a broadband connection on your laptop, but it will not transfer them, just stream to your laptop.



Jon


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

i would put it on video tape but every playback will frezz up for a few seconds


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Buy a cheap dvd recorder and attach it to the av ports on your 522. You can then pull the files from the dvd with your laptop.


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

Every playback i do it will freaze up for maybe a second so i need to put on a computer with the usb port. when i tryed to boot my computer with it plugged in the DVR it crashed my config files so i had to do a system restore. I was told that i needed a software on my computer for it to let me download the movies and the person how told me works at dish


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Didn't you read #2? You are doing the "other" way of transferring shows, so don't expect help on this from this board.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coltonjared said:


> i would put it on video tape but every playback will frezz up for a few seconds


Your 522 is freezing up on playback? Without connecting anything to the USB port or doing anything else odd? That would be deeper problem.

If you are talking about your capture program freezing up that is a different problem (I had a notebook that would freeze up while capturing audio). If you are connecting anything to the USB port you're causing your own problems.

JL


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

i think it freezes up because the hard drive is going bad by being used so much


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a shame that Dish won't provide a way to archive content in a portable way. A receiver with an integrated DVD writer would be great.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

That would make too much sense. lol. However, I'm with you: A dvd recorder, built into my 522 would certainly make using this pile of excrement a little more tollerable. No digital to analog to digital. Then again, it WOULD be a Dish product, so it probably would work for garbage.


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

I was told i need a conversion software so my laptop can reconize the external hard drive. My laptop can't reconize it because the DVR is formated differant. Does anybody know how the DVR hard drive is formatted?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes...and you can find it at other sites...


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

does anybody know a good conversion software I can use?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We're done here. CLOSED.
_Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited._​
James Long


----------

